# asMODus Ohmsmium 80W TC Box Mod



## TheV (30/9/17)

Does anyone have stock of this mod? (not the 24mm version)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (1/10/17)

Oh how beautifull that would fit with your incoming skyclone rta. I hope you find one buddy. Form what i have read and seen these mods are amazing power houses.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (1/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Oh how beautifull that would fit with your incoming skyclone rta. I hope you find one buddy. Form what i have read and seen these mods are amazing power houses.


Thanks bud. After using @Amir's with the Skyline it just clicked... have to have

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir (1/10/17)

It’s like made for each other man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst (1/10/17)

Amir said:


> It’s like made for each other man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And it seems to be made for Vaughan also as he likes it alot after the test run with yours Amir.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aneego (1/10/17)

If I'm not mistaken, I've seen @Sir Vape selling them. I'm just not sure if they have in stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (1/10/17)

Aneego said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I've seen @Sir Vape selling them. I'm just not sure if they have in stock


Thanks for the heads up bud but it does seem like all their offerings are out of stock.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Amir (2/10/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks for the heads up bud but it does seem like all their offerings are out of stock.



there was a stab wood one available on the forum not too long ago... a lovely greenish hue. If i didn't have one already I'd jump on that one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (2/10/17)

Amir said:


> there was a stab wood one available on the forum not too long ago... a lovely greenish hue. If i didn't have one already I'd jump on that one


Thanks for the heads up. I see 2 greens one in the classifieds at the moment.
And I'm chatting so some other guys as well


----------



## TheV (3/10/17)

I've had to settle on a cheaper option for now...


----------

